# Meine Winterabdeckung



## KOIling (25. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute das super Wetter genutzt um meinen Teich zumindest teilweise abzudecken. Das Netz habe ich schon vor ca. zwei Wochen gespannt, nun wirds langsam kalt und die Isolierung musste rauf. Habe lange überlegt und mir letztendlich aus Stegplatten und Styrodur eine schwimmende Abdeckung zusammengedengelt  

Der Rest des Teiches wird dann bald mit PE Bällen abgedeckt, eine Luke zur Kontrolle baue ich grade noch.

Anbei mal ein paar Impressionen.

 

 

 

Abschließend eine Frage zur Wassertemperatur: Wie aussagekräftig ist die Temperatur wenn ich sie im Filter messe? Da das Wasser ja ständig umgewälzt wird müsste die dort herrschende Temperatur doch eigentlich für den ganzen Teich stehen, oder?  

Viele Grüße Florian


----------



## Annett (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Meine Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Florian,

ich habe die Wassertemperatur auch immer nur im Filter gemessen.
Ich denke, bei starker Durchströmung wird sie im Teich nicht viel höher liegen.
Vielleicht meldet sich aber noch einer, der schon mal solche Vergleichsmessungen gemacht hat. 

Deine Abdeckung hast Du hoffentlich gegen aufkommende Herbst- und Winterstürme abgesichert?! :beeten 
Ich konnte da auf den Bildern leider nichts erkennen, oder liegt der Teich extrem windgeschützt?


----------



## KOIling (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Meine Winterabdeckung-wie siehts bei Euch aus?*

Hallo Annett,

im Hintergrund von Bild zwei sieht man die Weser, ich wohne etwa 10 Meter höher, windgeschützt ist es hier leider gar nicht-eher im Gegenteil! Die Abdeckung inc. der PE-Bälle bietet doch aber von der Seite gesehen keine Angriffsfläche für den Wind oder sehe ich das falsch?  
Probleme sehe ich eher mit dem Netz, das ist so gut es geht gesichert, kommt aber runter wenn auch das Laub runter ist.
Aktuelle Temperatur ca. 10 Grad, die Fische sind noch unterwegs und fressen ihr Futter! 
Bilder folgen.

Viele Grüße Florian


----------

